# Bending electrical conduit for light hanger



## Qualitycontrol (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone know if home depot rents pipe benders and pipe cutters for 1/2" to 3/4" electrical conduit?

I am in the process of making a light hanger and I want the bent conduit look.


----------



## dpickleboy (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure you've gotten a reply by now or just went and checked yourself but yes (I'm an electrician aha) You can get different size pipe benders almost anwhere and get a hack saw to cut the pipe just make sure to file off any of the burs after cutting!


----------

